# DS #XXXX: Shaymin Distribution Cart (USA)



## Chanser (Feb 21, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-4557^^


----------



## hova1 (Feb 21, 2009)

when i was your age, there where only 151 Pokemons


----------



## m3rox (Feb 21, 2009)

lame.

I was thinking this was a demo or something, until I googled to find out that it's a single pokemon.


----------



## iritegood (Feb 21, 2009)

m3rox said:
			
		

> lame.
> 
> I was thinking this was a demo or something, until I googled to find out that it's a single pokemon.


It's a game cart used by game-store employees to distribute the pokemon during events, hence the 'Shaymin Distribution Cart' part.


----------



## Chanser (Feb 21, 2009)

From the release:


----------



## Deadmon (Feb 21, 2009)

Not much use when you can just use PokeSav to create random Shaymins simliar to the event ones (or just download an already created Pokesav file)


----------



## Eon-Rider (Feb 21, 2009)

This is incredible! First the Deoxys one and now this.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Feb 21, 2009)

*removed*

I already have the Pokesav version and it activated the Glacidea Flower event in Platnum. I already tested normal Shaymin but it didnt changed into SKY Forme. T_T. So, only special Shaymin can be changed?


----------



## Eon-Rider (Feb 21, 2009)

GBAtemp is *not* a ROM site.

Something else to note is that the NFO states that it may be hacked.


----------



## BestIntrest (Feb 21, 2009)

Eon-Rider said:
			
		

> GBAtemp is *not* a ROM site.


Now mind you I honestly don't care for NEW POKEMON YAY but isn't this a "Free exclusive event?"


----------



## Zarkz (Feb 21, 2009)

clubecgr said:
			
		

> *snip*
> EDIT: Crap beat me to it
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, but its still a rom that came from a cart


----------



## JPH (Feb 21, 2009)

BestIntrest said:
			
		

> Eon-Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, but that is an iffy..this material still is copyrighted by nintendo..soooo

also, they were giving this shit away @ toysrus like a week ago or something.

some guy on 4chan had dumped this, a gbatemper came upon it blah blah and is questionably a hacked rom because of the internal name.


----------



## Heran Bago (Feb 21, 2009)

These can be hacked to send a pokemon of yours (or your creation) to friends like crazy. The distribution station is just a DS running this software.


----------



## celebi23 (Feb 21, 2009)

Yeah, most of the info for this rom is the same as the Deoxys distro.  Looks like it was probably a version of the Deoxys distro with the Shaymin wondercard hacked in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or, Nintendo was incredibly lazy (doubting this because the Dragonite distro had different info (header, other info in ROM) that was different compared to the Deoxys Distro.


----------



## Jdbye (Feb 21, 2009)

Deadmon said:
			
		

> Not much use when you can just use PokeSav to create random Shaymins simliar to the event ones (or just download an already created Pokesav file)


Except this isn't cheating.
That makes it pretty cool. They don't usually get their hands on stuff such as this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Heran Bago - wouldn't that require flashme if you modified it?


----------



## Elfish (Feb 21, 2009)

does that one work for european versions of pokemon too?


----------



## stephenophof (Feb 21, 2009)

Elfish said:
			
		

> does that one work for european versions of pokemon too?



Yes, it works fine with Pokémon Diamond & Pearl EUR and USA roms.


----------



## DeadLocked (Feb 21, 2009)

Sweeet, I'm guessing what what you need to do is put this on your flashcart and then find another DS and a real pokemon Diamond/Pearl/Platinum cart and the somehow recieve this as mystery gift or something? 
My current team is 100% legit and I plan to keep it that way, but COME ON nintendo, shaymin is Uber??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jeez it can't be THAT good. I also can't believe rotom is banned, it sucks ass.
Goin ta get this anyway becuase my pokesav'd one blows 
I would much have preffered just the event item though, I have no where else to go on Diamond so it would be fun to unlock flower paradise


----------



## masdeeper (Feb 21, 2009)

wow.. this is better than an XXXX demo...

this rls rock enven if I dislike pokemon...

the scene needs more nintendo intnernal stuff!

THANKS


----------



## Heran Bago (Feb 21, 2009)

jdbye said:
			
		

> Heran Bago - wouldn't that require flashme if you modified it?


Not with a modern slot-1 flashcard.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 21, 2009)

.


----------



## Man18 (Feb 21, 2009)

Chamillionaire said:
			
		

> Its a fake.
> It has the same Gamecode (NTR-AARE-USA)
> Every Event has its own Code, and the newer Distribution Carts have "POKEMON2008 / POKEMON2009" or shit like that in the romname.


Yup MOS DEF FAKE.  because you cant download one of these thing unless you work at one of these places.


----------



## Joey Ravn (Feb 21, 2009)

*sigh*

I want this, but I always have a hard time finding XXX-numbered ROMs. I've never used a Pokémon download station. Does this give you Shaymin directly, or does it give you the item needed to trigger the event?


----------



## JJBro1 (Feb 21, 2009)

is there one for the dragonite event?


----------



## DeadLocked (Feb 21, 2009)

This rom may very well be fake, but I'm sure the shaymin is an Exact copy of the distributed shaymin, only thing different is that you don't have to trawl down to Toys R Us or even the USA


----------



## Fabis94 (Feb 21, 2009)

How do you install it? I have an original Pokemon Diamond cart, but how do i transfer this rom to it?


----------



## jaywilson (Feb 21, 2009)

Fabis94 said:
			
		

> How do you install it? I have an original Pokemon Diamond cart, but how do i transfer this rom to it?


2 ds's, one with you diamond cart
another with a flashcard running the shaymin rom


----------



## lolzed (Feb 21, 2009)

umm,are these files .pkm?if they are how to use them?


----------



## imz (Feb 21, 2009)

WORST LEGENDARY POKEMON EVER


----------



## jaywilson (Feb 21, 2009)

lolzed said:
			
		

> umm,are these files .pkm?if they are how to use them?


no its a .nds,
read the post above you


----------



## TheGoldenKing (Feb 21, 2009)

Joey Ravn said:
			
		

> *sigh*
> 
> I want this, but I always have a hard time finding XXX-numbered ROMs. I've never used a Pokémon download station. Does this give you Shaymin directly, or does it give you the item needed to trigger the event?



true that I can't find a single download anywhere


----------



## jaywilson (Feb 21, 2009)

TheGoldenKing said:
			
		

> Joey Ravn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same, :/


----------



## yuyuyup (Feb 21, 2009)

I want to bang the pretty doggy


----------



## Zenith94 (Feb 21, 2009)

jaywilson said:
			
		

> TheGoldenKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it just gives you the wonder card that lets you go to the poke mart and pick it up from the green guy. I got really excited when I read this, went rom searching, couldnt find it at all. Hope its not a fake. But is this really considered a "ware"?


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Feb 21, 2009)

its the real deal, i just tried it.


----------



## TheGoldenKing (Feb 21, 2009)

where did you get it from meta


----------



## Joey Ravn (Feb 21, 2009)

Read the rules. Don't ask for ROMs on GBATemp. You had to actually type it when you agreed to the ToS.


----------



## triassic911 (Feb 21, 2009)

Just use pokesav. It's easier, and you get the same thing.


----------



## Arno (Feb 21, 2009)

imz said:
			
		

> WORST LEGENDARY POKEMON EVER
> 
> It's the only Pokémon that can learn seed flare, which is a pretty good move, and this one happens to have the hidden values that let you get the gracidea and transform it, making it stronger.
> 
> QUOTE(RecklessReaperr @ Feb 21 2009, 09:13 AM) I think it just gives you the wonder card that lets you go to the poke mart and pick it up from the green guy. I got really excited when I read this, went rom searching, couldnt find it at all. Hope its not a fake. But is this really considered a "ware"?



Sure it's a ware. It's Nintendo's code, right?



Well, seeing as I already cheated and got Shaymin, and I can Pokésav this specific one, what's the point?


----------



## GreenBanana (Feb 21, 2009)

The only thing that's shamin' is the fact they don't let you get these in-game except from pointless events of driving around to a store location and standing around in a line for two hours.  I still don't know what they hope to achieve, since it's not very promotional when it interferes with your daily routine so much just to get one.  



			
				Deadmon said:
			
		

> Not much use when you can just use PokeSav to create random Shaymins simliar to the event ones (or just download an already created Pokesav file)
> Didn't they have to change Pokesav for Platinum's release?  And didn't they change it to look ugly or else not be fully translated for some reason or what have you?  It's interesting for some odd reason to get to pull a stale (read as: "legit" for you eight-year-olds) save from your cart and look at all the bland numbers and things that are essentially your precious little pocket rodents.  Nothing but a series of ones and zeroes, which the Taliban and soccer moms all over have banned.
> 
> 
> ...


I guess I'm still stuck in Generation 1, since I didn't understand a thing.  Ah, those were the days, when I could still beat a Pokemon game, and now I can't frigging cope with the gameboy's pokebox method.  Of course, I was still disappointed we could drag and drop Pokemon with the stylus in the DS version, but we all know what to expect from GameFreak, don't we!


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 21, 2009)

Really? A rom for a single pokemon? thats funny.


----------



## Chanser (Feb 21, 2009)

I guess you didn't know about this: http://gbatemp.net/?showtopic=92166


----------



## Zenith94 (Feb 21, 2009)

HA HA I FOUND IT

man that was a pain but now i get unlimited real shaymins mfghhhsmgfhgidfgdhaklfdjslafje


----------



## saxamo (Feb 21, 2009)

hova1 said:
			
		

> when i was your age, there where only 151 Pokemons





Agreed. I want to see the SNES rom with Mew in it. When I was younger we had to go to pokemon conventions in malls and they'd hook your gameboy up to a machine via link cable push a button on an SNES pad and the trading thing would come up and you'd get mew...


----------



## JPdensetsu (Feb 21, 2009)

It's just a hacked ROM. They used the Deoxys Distro ROM.


----------



## Zerrix (Feb 21, 2009)

How do you use this "cart"?


----------



## Maz7006 (Feb 21, 2009)

I really don't see why this is so important, ok yeah its pretty cool, but one can hack the Deoxys Distribution ROM and insert whatever wondercard they want.


----------



## Joey Ravn (Feb 21, 2009)

Zerrix said:
			
		

> How do you use this "cart"?



Put the ROM in a flashcart and load it. Get your copy of DP (either ROM or retail) and select Mystery Gift on the menu screen. Start the communication between both DSes and you're done.

*sigh*


----------



## Zerrix (Feb 21, 2009)

Joey Ravn said:
			
		

> Zerrix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This sucks >.<
I still need to have 2 DS'es...


----------



## Chanser (Feb 21, 2009)

Ignore.


----------



## Exbaddude (Feb 21, 2009)

If you got siblings, you could use their DS. XD


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 21, 2009)

.


----------



## Arno (Feb 21, 2009)

Chamillionaire said:
			
		

> JJBro1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I saw some IPS patches somewhere that you can use on a Deoxys Distribution Cart ROM to change it to certain other Pokémon. Don't ask where, I forget. Google it.

(100th post!)


----------



## Zenith94 (Feb 21, 2009)

Arno said:
			
		

> Chamillionaire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You mean this?
LINK


----------



## moogle87 (Feb 21, 2009)

Ch-Ch-Ch-Chia!

I can stop watering my bulbasaur now.


----------



## leslieliang (Feb 22, 2009)

This is a hacked Deoxys distribution cart. It does distribute Shaymin though.


----------



## Arno (Feb 22, 2009)

RecklessReaperr said:
			
		

> Arno said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Didn't know about that, but that's aweome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (The site I found it at was in German, I think.... or Italian.)


----------



## blu9987 (Feb 22, 2009)

i work at toys r us and i remember tons of kids coming in to download the pokemon.  The nerdy older guys were funny too.


----------



## MicShadow (Feb 22, 2009)

blu9987 said:
			
		

> i work at toys r us and i remember tons of kids coming in to download the pokemon.  The nerdy older guys were funny too.



lol i know, I worked at Target the days the Deoxys distribution, and seeing the masses of little kids and their families hanging around with their DS'es. Rather amusing I must say


----------



## leslieliang (Feb 22, 2009)

MicShadow said:
			
		

> blu9987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How do people find out about these distros? I have never even heard of them.


----------



## Eon-Rider (Feb 22, 2009)

LiangJai said:
			
		

> MicShadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're usually spread all over the internet. How could you not have heard about them? xD


----------



## coolbho3000 (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm 100% certain that this is a hacked Deoxys ROM, and not the real deal.


----------



## MicShadow (Feb 22, 2009)

LiangJai said:
			
		

> MicShadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At my work there was some flyers, and some ads on the local morning cartoon show thingo


----------



## Man18 (Feb 22, 2009)

we all know its a hack, with Chams help we can prove its a hack but that was deleted from gbatemp for 
"legal" reasons.

No one has the rom anyway because its not actually out. We need to just chill with the chat.


----------



## lolzed (Feb 22, 2009)

lol found it finally after long hard work!(not really)but i've got 2 of the same roms,which one is it?(just how large it is will do,ty)


----------



## JPH (Feb 22, 2009)

lolzed said:
			
		

> lol found it finally after long hard work!(not really)but i've got 2 of the same roms,which one is it?(just how large it is will do,ty)


try them both? lol


----------



## Zerrix (Feb 22, 2009)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> I'm 100% certain that this is a hacked Deoxys ROM, and not the real deal.



Well, I don't think so...


----------



## Sstew (Feb 22, 2009)

hova1 said:
			
		

> when i was your age, there where only 151 Pokemons




Exactly, I miss those times. The original 150 FTW


----------



## leslieliang (Feb 22, 2009)

Sstew said:
			
		

> hova1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was about 6 years old when they had only 150. I still remember Blue, Red, Yellow and the Japanese Green version. When every boy in school had a GameBoy with Pokemon of some version. Good old days. I miss being a kid!


----------



## Chanser (Feb 22, 2009)

TTDSman18 said:
			
		

> No one has the rom anyway because its not actually out. We need to just chill with the chat.



It is out, otherwise I wouldn't have created the release on GBATemp.


----------



## rikuumi (Feb 22, 2009)

lol cute little animal poor i love it


----------



## Jdbye (Feb 22, 2009)

Hmm, why'd this get so many replies?



			
				LiangJai said:
			
		

> Sstew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember that too... everyone had Pokemon except me!


----------



## JPH (Feb 22, 2009)

yep my friend confirmed it's a fake


----------



## coolbho3000 (Feb 25, 2009)

Zerrix said:
			
		

> coolbho3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I'm 100% sure.


----------



## billz29 (Feb 27, 2009)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> Zerrix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 If you split the file into its component pieces and look at them in a hex editor, you'll note that it differs from the Deoxys distro only in the wondercard data, the person who hacked the Deoxys distro didn't even bother changing the name internally. I've created my own distros for most of the US and Japan events, using the splice 'n dice technique, but since it annoyed me to have it come up with an incorrect info in the ROM list, I at least took the time to create plausible info to replace "AARE" and the "Deoxys Distribution 2008", and they were only for my use! NTR-AARE-USA is the cart name for the Deoxys Distribution cart, AARE will not appear an any other US cart name. 
If anybody hears of the other distros being dumped, I'm sure there are many others besides myself who'll be very glad. It's a completism thing for the demo carts more than anything, since the hacked ROM in essence does everything the real deal would. Hence the confusion regarding the fact that this is only a ROM hack. Anyone downloading the Shaymin on a second DS wouldn't even know there was a difference, because from that end, there really isn't. Just my 2 cents! (I was really bummed to see this was fake!)


----------



## Emula (Jan 19, 2010)

well i just managed to get my hands on this supposedly fake xxxx rom
no i am not gone upload it here if u want it go find it on the usenets

figured i might aswell use it and see if it works

indicated that the days posted on the comercial from toys r us between 8 and 14 feb 2010
no response on either of the dates

checked around teh interwebz
to see if there are reversed dates for different countrys

found out germany had this in 2009
date region from April 25 to May 17, 2009

checked and worked with those dates

Internal name is indeed wrong so indicated that this is a fake card made to look real
NTR-Y5XP-EUR 
i have no idea what it should be but reading previous replays the names NTR-AARE-EUR show up so i guess thats what it should be

no idea if this may help anyone or not but this is confirmed on the xxxx rom that i now own


Source


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 19, 2010)

Emula said:
			
		

> well i just managed to get my hands on this supposedly fake xxxx rom
> no i am not gone upload it here if u want it go find it on the usenets
> 
> figured i might aswell use it and see if it works
> ...


....

Cool story, bro.


----------

